# Investigadores españoles trabajan en prototipo de teletransportación cuántica



## Fogonazo

Investigadores españoles (*) trabajan en un proyecto de la Agencia Espacial Europea (ESA) sobre teletransportación cuántica, consistente en el envío de un manual de instrucciones para reconstruir objetos idénticos en lugares lejanos. 

El "transceptor", que estará listo en junio de 2010, es el prototipo de un sistema que se instalaría en el módulo Columbus de la Estación Espacial Internacional y enviaría fotones entrelazados a dos estaciones terrestres. 

Las estaciones, situadas a 1.400 kilómetros de distancia, están localizadas en la isla española de Tenerife y en la localidad de Calar Alto, en Almería. 

José Capmany, miembro del Grupo de Comunicaciones Ópticas y Cuánticas de la Universidad de Politécnica de la ciudad de Valencia (UPV), explicó a Efe que el proyecto consiste en una serie de experimentos que pretenden investigar el comportamiento de los fenómenos cuánticos en el espacio. 

En el participan tres grupos de investigación del Instituto de Ciencias Fotónicas (ICFO), uno del Instituto de Telecomunicación y Aplicaciones Multimedia de la Universidad Politécnica de Valencia, y otro de la Universidad Complutense de Madrid. 

Igualmente intervienen varias empresas como Tecnológica, Thales Alenia Space, y las dos pymes Emxys y Lidax. 

Capmany señaló que "uno de los fenómenos más fascinantes que se estudiarán en el ámbito de este proyecto, conocido como Space-Quest: Quantum Entanglement in Space Experiments, es la teleportación". 

"Desplazar individuos de un planeta a otro en un instante sigue siendo ciencia-ficción, sin embargo los científicos ven factible transmitir el estado cuántico de partículas microscópicas de un punto del espacio a otro alejado del primero", matizó. 

El investigador de la UPV precisó que "no se trataría de transportar materia, sino de enviar el manual de instrucciones que permita reproducir fielmente el estado de una partícula en otra partícula alejada de la primera". 

"De hecho, éste resultado ya se ha logrado en laboratorios terrestres. Sin embargo, indicó Capmany, conseguir el mismo efecto en el espacio tendría unas implicaciones cruciales para el desarrollo de aplicaciones tecnológicas". 

El transceptor cuántico tendrá las características que impone una misión espacial, como son las dimensiones pequeñas (una caja de no más de 20 centímetros de lado), peso limitado (menos de 3 kilogramos) y bajo consumo (menos de 15 watios).

* Nota del traductor (Yo) no son de Alicante

Fuente:
http://www.lostiempos.com/noticias/12-05-08/12_05_08_ultimas_vyf10.php


----------



## DJ DRACO

Me parece muy interesante el texto q expones, ya que desde hace años como fiel metido y estudiante de ingenieria, me encanta la fisica, quimica electronica, mecanica, etc y siempre les ha llamado la atención a los seres humanos lo de la teleportación o teletransportación. Pero...

es verdad que la materia no podria transportarse?
el primero en proponer una absurda idea fue Einstein, dijo que la luz no era energia sino materia, y ya sabemos el rechazo que esas ideas generaron, pero se demostro que estaba en lo correcto.

ahora, veo mucho menos factible el hecho de transportar la información necesaria para que en ese "otro lugar" se pudiese formar un cuerpo de identicas caracteristicas, ya que deberia existir la materia de la cual estaba formado originalmente, de lo cual no podemos estar seguros, a menos que el traslado sea desde y hacia el planeta tierra.

este tema da para mucho, espero que mas gente se interese y postee ideas y debates.


muy buen aporte fogonazo!


----------



## KARAPALIDA

Si seguimos con la linea de Einstein, el muchacho este anticipo que de tanta materia se puede sacar tanta energia, y viceversa. Entonces teniendo la cantidad suficiente de energia, se podria obtener la materia necesaria. ( Suponiendo que en algun momentose pueda hacer eso, bastaria con poder mandar la energia con su manual de armado, y bualaa. Enterprise transporteme. .

Tambien se transportaria el alma? 
Tenemos alma?
Como hacer un medidor de almas?


----------



## Eduardo

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> ...Como hacer un medidor de almas?


Que entes fisicos interactuan con el alma?
Que propiedad del alma querrias medir?  
;-)


----------



## KARAPALIDA

jua Eduardo.

Aca en cordoba interactua mucho la 92,3 Mhz Radio Popular (Radio Cuartetera)
Tambien interactua el Fernet con coca.

Y por si no lo sabia tenemos tres colores fundamentales:

El Verde Boteiiia
El Amarillo Patito
Y el Negro Culia....

Jua jua jua, no se bien como se podria medir . digame UD. Atte Mr Karapalida


----------



## Fogonazo

Exprimi un poco la memoria y recorde un artículo que habia leido hace un tiempo sobre el tema, bueno ahi va:

*Por primera vez en la historia un átomo fue teletransportado* 








Lo hicieron dos equipos de científicos, uno de Austria y otro de los Estados Unidos (17 de junio de 2004) 

Hace casi cuatro décadas la serie de ciencia ficción Viaje a las Estrellas inauguraba una de las fantasías más cautivantes que puedan concebirse en materia de avances tecnológicos: la posibilidad de enviar un cuerpo de un lugar a otro... sin moverlo, es decir, codificándolo en un lugar, decodificándolo y reconstruyéndolo en otro. En efecto, la nave Enterprise era capaz de trasladar a los miembros de la tripulación a un planeta lejano, desintegrarlos en átomos, que eran transmitidos a través de un haz de láser, para luego volver a armarlos en el lugar de destino. 

n grupo de físicos del Instituto de Información y Optica Cuántica de Innsbruck anunciaron que han conseguido "teletransportar", por primera vez en el mundo, información contenida en un átomo a otro. 

En la investigación, de la que se hace eco la prestigiosa revista científica Nature en portada, participó también Anton Zeilinger, reconocido por sus experimentos con los denominados "fotones ensamblados". 

Este tipo de partículas tienen las mismas propiedades y se transformadorrman de la misma manera estén donde estén, y cualquier cualidad que adquiere una de las dos, se transfiere en el mismo instante a la segunda. 

Los investigadores dieron un paso más y consiguieron trasladar información cuántica contenida en un ion de calcio situado en un átomo a otro distinto. 

Los físicos saben por las minúsculas dimensiones de los objetos de sus experimentos, que cualquier observación puede alterar el resultado de sus investigaciones. 

Para solventar este problema utilizan estas "partículas ensambladas", que se crean con rayos láser a una temperatura cercana al cero absoluto (-273 grados) para poder casi detener el movimiento molecular. 

Así, se toman dos átomos con este tipo de Iones "ensamblados", el número 2 y el 3, ambos con las mismas características. 

Si la partícula número 2 es modificada por una tercera, como la número 1, este cambio se transfiere inmediatamente a la número 3, que esta "ensamblada" con la 2. 

Es así como los científicos explicaron la "teletransportación" de una información contenida en el ion 1 al ion 3, utilizando como mediación el ion 2. 

Claro, no "teletransportaron" una persona, ni siquiera una bacteria. Y tampoco lo enviaron muy lejos, apenas a cinco micrones (milésimas de milímetro) de distancia. Sin embargo, el logro constituye toda una proeza desde el punto de vista de la física. 

Y se estima que para el año 2020 se podra teletransportar una molecula. O sea, al lograr eso, faltaria muy poco para que se haga realidad la "ciencia ficcion" de teletransportacion de una persona.

Fuente:
http://www.venezolano.web.ve/archiv...ansportan-información-de-un-atomo-a-otro.html

Edit:
La supuesta transportacion se basa fundamentalmente en esto otro:
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teorema_de_la_estadística_del_spin


----------



## electrodan

Baaaaa... El que no hace eso; solo hay que copiar la poción de cada electrón, protón, etc.; mandarlo por correo; y en el destino poner cada cosa en su lugar. Habría que tener un tachito con electrones, protones, etc..
Ahora que me acuerdo que los atomos no se ven...


----------



## DJ DRACO

Los atomos si se ven, solo que tenemos la vision limitada.
como son materia y la materia se ve, los átomos pueden verse.
hace tiempo ya existe una maquina muy compleja, carisima, que a traves de radiación X y GAMMA, y muchos lentes concavos y convexos, ha logrado ampliar unas 400.000 veces el tamaño de una placa de oxido de silicio, y se han podido ver las moleculas, formadas por atomos.

una cosita mas sobre el tema, transporte de materia. si bien no se transportaria la materia, y si se pudiese "rearmar" una persona, en otro lugar aún faltaria algo, que no estoy seguro sea el alma,pero si la información alamacenada en forma electromagnetica en nuestros cerebros. viene a ser como en un disco rigido.

bueno, además, como dije antes creo mas problable el hecho de que se pueda "DESMOLECULARIZAR" un objeto, acelerar las particulas y enviarlas a otro lado a traves de alguna forma de radiación, (como por ejemplo ya se ha logrado enviar energia en forma de ondas, que actuan como materia, a traves de o sobre otra radiacion como es la radio a.m. o f.m. o la transmision de t.v. etc.), que el hecho de enviar información de un objeto y que una maquina fantasiosa logre recomponer exactamente la forma, respetando secuencias de ADN etc.

nos vemos por el foro.


----------



## electrodan

No se ven en la frecuencia de visión del hombre porque son mas chicos que la longitud de onda de la luz, por eso se utilizan microscopios electrónicos.
Ese pretendía ser un chiste pero termino siendo una estupidez.


----------



## Fogonazo

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> .....mas problable el hecho de que se pueda *"DESMOLECULARIZAR"* un objeto, acelerar las particulas y enviarlas a....D



Eso suena a arma de pelicula "Retro"


Sea como sea, calculan que en 12 años tal vez puedan "Mandar" una molecula, me parece que esto va para largo.


----------



## fernandob

teletransportar ......

transportar....esta si es una palabra conocida, TRANSPORTA. llevar algo.

pero tele.....solo tenemos la referencia de "viaje a las estrellas" y no e smuy buena.

aqui van unas ideas:

*mandar información ya lo sabemos hacer.*
otra cosa es tener los materiales para hacer algo  
y otra es poder hacerlo (hace falta conocimientos, herramientas, etc) .

POR OTRO LADO y ya yendome con don capitan spock eso de la teletransportacion como se ve en las peliculas fijense que da para algo mas, suponiendo que yo puedo teletransportar un mouse de aqui para alla, eso me daria la capacidad de "crear" o fabricar mouses tan facil y rapido como un bostezo.
ya que si (y repito, me estoy dejando llevar en pavadas) puedo descomponer algo y tomar toda la información para enviarla como un pedo volador y que del otro lado lo reconstruyan:

1 -- tambien envio la materia necesaria que descompuse  ?
en ese caso violo algunos principios fisicos.

2 --- si meti la información en una PC puedo copiarla, envio el archivo una y mil veces y asi replico eso que mande una y mil veces, .....
ya no mas cortar, agujerear, poner tornillos, soldar , atar con alambre    pegar con fastix y todo eso para fabricar cosas......salen como chorizo en la replicadora.....

saludos


----------



## Manonline

jajaja fernando... sos un caso perdido... ajajajajaja me matan tus expresiones...

una duda... si se descompone la materia y esta es enviada y reconstruida en otro lugar, todo ok... pero si se copia algo y esto es construido en otro lugar pero el objetivo es transportar materia, que se hace con el orginal? yo no me ofrezco a que me pongan 1kg de c4 en el estomago...


----------



## Fogonazo

No te olvides que en Star Treek tambien estaban los replicadores que creaban cualquier cosa que se les pidiera y con comando por voz.

Debo reconocerlo, soy un treky



*¿ Y si fuera asi ?*

*Extractado de Wikipedia

Tecnología
*
En los diversos capítulos de la serie podemos ver que usualmente se han empleado dispositivos o medios tecnológicos innovadores para la época. Más tarde varios de ellos se han convertido en realidad, incluso de manera masiva. Un ejemplo de ello son las pantallas al tacto, los tableros de datos similares a las actuales Palms o Tablet PC, e incluso los intercomunicadores con sistema manos libres (como el que usa la teniente Uhura). El intercomunicador que usan los personajes para comunicarse con la nave Enterprise es el modelo de los actuales teléfonos móviles.

¿Cómo olvidar las puertas automáticas, el escáner del Dr. McCoy, que permite un diagnóstico del interior del cuerpo sin necesidad de abrirlo, premonitorio de la Tomografía Axial Computarizada (TAC), la computadora personal, la computadora que obedece a la voz, las sofisticadas herramientas del señor Scott, etc.?

Cabe destacar en este sentido el uso en la serie original de "cintas de memoria" de aspecto y tamaño idéntico a los posteriormente desarrollados disquetes de 3'5, o en un capítulo, el uso de CDs donde se podían ver episodios de diferentes épocas de la historia.

Otro dispositivo innovador para la época fueron las nanosondas en el uso medicinal, tecnología con la que hoy en día se experimenta de distintas maneras, y la antimateria como combustible (para más información véase: Antimateria)

Por otra parte, y aunque no sea una "tecnología" exclusiva de esta saga, en los últimos años se han realizado avances prácticos en el área del teletransporte (todavía a nivel molecular).

Tecnologías que rayan en lo fantástico, como objetos que flotan por efecto de la antigravedad (incluso una ciudad entera), o como el viaje a través del tiempo, tienen fuertes bases en la teoría de la física relativista. En más de un sentido Star Trek fue premonitoria de tecnologías que posteriormente existieron, incluso como inspiradoras de la misma, y cabría especular que más de una tecnología que se muestra en la serie está todavía por concretarse en el mundo real.


----------



## fernandob

tenes razon ......terminaremso haciendo las cosas que hoy se ven en star treek.

pero para mi que desde que inventaron la teletransportacion comenzaron a aparecerr las otras especies, fijense que hoy no hay ninguna otra....
.
y es que cuando empieza algo hasta que lo ajustan bien se dan las fallas .......(igual luego tambien pero con menos frecuencia) .......te teletransportan para alla y ......huppp....te rehicieron con las orejas mas largas   y de verguenza te escondes y si te encuentran andas diciendo que sos otra especie.

hoppp para otro ....lo rearmaron tan feo que se hizo klingon   .....y dice ser de otra especie mas (asi no se burlan y lo respetan) .

upa a alguno que lo rearmaron y quedo nena pero con 11 dedos   ......ese no se presenta mas.....igual seguro que no se reproduce....

y asi es la cosa, que de golpe con la creacion de dicho aparato aparece una nueva biodiversidad de especies en el universo.

si hasta cuando nos equivocamso nosotros los humanos igual seguimos pa delante.

saludos

PD: yo tampoco me meteria en uno de esos aparatos, no tendre mucho de ninguna cosa pero peor es quedarme sin nada o peor  .


----------



## DJ DRACO

exacto hemp, yo estoy estudiando ingenieria quimica, entre otras cosas y cuando hablan de crear o destruir materia y energia, o crear materia a traves de energia o cosas como esas, me muero de risa unas cuantas horas, y tambien me da risa lo de la teletransportación, y no me da risa, pq crea q es imposible, de hecho creo q casi todo se puede realizar, pero hay ciertas leyes fisicas y quimicas q bueno... no da para hablar de eso aqui.

ademas, como ya dije el otro dia...
teniendo en cuenta la primera de las leyes fisicas:
conservacion de la materia y de la energia:
que en una parte dice que "cuando un sistema pierde materia o energia, otro sistema en el mismo momento debe ganarla". asi q no creo q se pueda enviar información a otro planeta o lugar y que este formule un cuerpo identico a este, siendo que la materia estaria aqui y alla al mismo tiempo, estariamos queriendo crear materia?, ademas la energia necesaria para transportar información a traves del espacio seria tan excesiva que no creo q los humanos podamos generarla.

intentemos ocuparnos del tema:
contaminacion, hambre, desocupacion, discriminacion, entre otros...
antes de pensar en estas "boludeces".


----------



## KARAPALIDA

DJ Draco que mala onda. jajaja

O sea que de agujeros negros ni hablar, de computadoras organicas, de nano robot menos,
de reactores de fusion, de la teoria del campo unificado tampoco. 

Tenes que abrir un poco mas tu cabeza al desarrollo de la ciencia, que avanza mas rapido que el conosimiento gral. ( a nivel cientifico) 

Esos temas que decis, el hambre, la desocupacion, la discriminacion son temas muy importantes, pero es tema de POLITICA, de ECONOMIA, de desarrollo Social.

Realmente tendrias que largar la ING. y cambiarte a una facu Humanistica,.

Un cientifico hace ciencia (mientras tenga plata). Saludos


----------



## MaMu

Lo bueno de digitalizar el ADN, sería poder recomponer a una persona desde su estructura elemental, con la corrección de los alelos que en combinación de homocigosis les han producido algun tipo de trastorno fisico quimico, es decir, imaginense recomponer a un individuo enfermo sin su enfermedad.


----------



## fernandob

o a uno sano la maquina lo escupe enfermo !

ya vimos que basta una mosca para salir buscando KK.

con tantas cosas podes meterte en la maquina esa que luego salis peor.

que pasa si antes de teletransportarte comiste pollo ? salis cacareando ?
y si te comiste una banana ?


----------



## fernandob

la opinion de DJ DRACO me parce muy importante, yo valoro mucho a quienes estan estudiando ingenieria.
de verdad.
muchos de aficionados solo opinamos a la ligereza.

saludos


----------



## alco79ar

Hola, el prototipo trata de teletransportacion cuantica, esta basado en la nueva ciencia, la fisica cuantica, por lo que he leido y he escuchado la fisica cuantica no coincide con la fisica de newton, o sea que todo lo que estan hablando de los atomos y moleculas no tienen mucho sentido en esta ciencia... saben, la fisica cuantica o mecanica cuantica es una ciencia promete develar muchisimos misterios para nosotros, hoy en dia la fisica cuantica esta generando una revolucion muy grande de la que pocos estan enterados... los invito a que busquen los siguientes titulos a quienes esten interesados, en ares hay un documental de unos 30 capitulos llamado "El universo macanico y mas alla", tambie estan las dos peliculas "Y tu que sabes" 1 y 2, y por ultimo el tema tambien es tocado de otra manera en un documental llamado "the secrets, la ley de la atraccion"

Saludos

YouTube - Un avance en teleportaciÃ³n


----------



## DJ DRACO

Bien, como dijo previamente Fernandob, algunos hablan sin saber mucho, y otros hablan por cosas que se escuchan o les dicen.

La física cuántica, también conocida como mecánica ondulatoria, es la rama de la física que estudia el comportamiento de la materia cuando las dimensiones de ésta son tan pequeñas, en torno a 1.000 átomos, que empiezan a notarse efectos como la imposibilidad de conocer con exactitud la posición de una partícula, o su energía, o conocer simultáneamente su posición y velocidad, sin afectar a la propia partícula.
los atomos son materia, y la cuantica trata a los grupos de atomos cono quantos, o grupos de materia que se trasladan por el espacio.
Se basa en las teorias ya establecidas de la fisica, solo que trata a los atomos no solo como materia, sino tambien como energia, por eso el nombre de mecanica ondulatoria, todo esto surgio a partir de que einstein dijo que la luz no era energia sino atomos que se trasladan en el espacio a traves de movimientos ondulatorios.
De ahi surgieron las teorias de dalton, y de tantos otros fisicos renombrados como avogadro, pero ninguno desconocio las bases fisicas y quimicas establecidas que hasta hoy se sostienen.


----------



## Eduardo

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> ....Se basa en las teorias ya establecidas de la fisica, solo que trata a los atomos no solo como materia, sino tambien como energia, por eso el nombre de mecanica ondulatoria, todo esto surgio a partir de que einstein dijo que la luz no era energia sino atomos que se trasladan en el espacio a traves de movimientos ondulatorios.
> De ahi surgieron las teorias de dalton, y de tantos otros fisicos renombrados como avogadro, pero ninguno desconocio las bases fisicas y quimicas establecidas que hasta hoy se sostienen.


Asombroso! ya entonces existian los viajes en el tiempo ;-)
La fisica cuantica 'nace' (por llamarlo de alguna manera) con la publicacion de los trabajos de Max Planck en 1900.
Para ese entonces, Einstein temia 21 años y le faltaban algunos para su primera publicacion mientras que Avogadro y Dalton ya llevaban como 50 años muertos.


----------



## Fogonazo

*Filman un electrón en movimiento*







Científicos lograron filmar por primera vez un electrón en movimiento gracias a una tecnología reciente que genera pulsos cortos e intensos de luz láser. A un electrón le toma 140 atosegundos dar una vuelta alrededor del núcleo de un átomo, así que seguirlo no es tarea menor. Un Atosegundo (0,000000000000000001 segundos) es a un segundo lo que un segundo es a la edad de universo.


Eisenberg se debe estar revolcando en su tumba. (Nota mia, o sea de yo)

Fuente *(Dudosa)*:
http://www.fayerwayer.com/2008/02/filman-un-electron-en-movimiento/


----------



## KARAPALIDA

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> Bien, como dijo previamente Fernandob, algunos hablan sin saber mucho, y otros hablan por cosas que se escuchan o les dicen.



para eso es un foro siempre uno sabe mas que otro, yo prefiero hablar y que alguien corrija, y no mirar el partido de a fuera.

Y si no mira vos que hablaste con tanta seguridad y le pifiaste tan feo. 

Pd:No vale agarrar la wiki y hacer un copy paste,Saludos


----------



## Eduardo

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> *Filman un electrón en movimiento*...


No viste algun articulo en otro lado?
La tecnica es bastante rara,  haria falta como minimo un laser de rayos X (por la frecuencia del foton) y que yo sepa no hay, ademas con lo grosos que son los fotones en ese rango, uno solo que choque con el electron lo manda a la recon*** de su madre.


----------



## Fogonazo

_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> Fogonazo dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Filman un electrón en movimiento*...
> 
> 
> 
> No viste algun articulo en otro lado?
> La tecnica es bastante rara,  haria falta como minimo un laser de rayos X (por la frecuencia del foton) y que yo sepa no hay, ademas con lo grosos que son los fotones en ese rango, uno solo que choque con el electron lo manda a la recon*** de su madre.
Hacer clic para expandir...


A mi me parecio "Fake", por eso el comentario sobe la fuente.

Pero bueno, nunca se sabe..... (Aqui insertar musica tenebrosa)


----------



## KARAPALIDA

Si parece sierto esta por todos lados.

http://www.plataformasinc.es/index....cos-suecos-filman-un-electron-por-primera-vez

http://www.tendencias21.net/index.php?action=article&numero=164


----------



## alco79ar

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> Bien, como dijo previamente Fernandob, algunos hablan sin saber mucho, y otros hablan por cosas que se escuchan o les dicen.



Bueno, la verdad hablo de lo que leo o escucho y asi aprendo, porque no nasi sabiendo. el documental "el universo mecanico" esta dado en una universidad por el profesor David Goodstein.  y eso es lo que dice el profesor.
Saludos


----------



## Guest

En el propio documental que comentas te aportan los nombres y descubrimientos que tu despues has de ir a mirar, puedes hacerlo de varias formas, ve a la wikipedia, busca paginas dedicadas a fisica y a matematicas, y finalmente pon en practica lo aprendido. Ese documental no enseña, dibulga, tu despues de verlo NO sabes mas, solo conoces mas, para aprender deves depues estudiar lo que en el documental se plantea. Piensa tambien que ese documental se rodo a lo largo de un curso academico, y que tubieron que resumir y simplificar mucho contenido para llegar a todos los publicos.


----------



## DJ DRACO

Bueh, creo que el tema ya se fue bastante lejos desde donde comenzó.

con respecto a la fisica y a la quimica fusionandose de vez en cuando para hacer cosas grandes, creo que el tema de transportacion, etc, etc, esta bueno. pero como dijera algun cientifico del cual ya no recuerdo el apellido:
"para conocer al mundo acroscopico, primero se debe conocer el subatomico"
y como ya dije, y luego dijo fogonazo, y luego dijera otro, de los atomos se sabe "algo", y todo comenzó por teorias, luego por experimentos macroscopicos de ciertas sustancias para intentar conocer lo que pasaria a nivel atomico o subatomico. y recien despues de uchisimos años, decadas de avances cientificos y tecnologicos, se logra fotografiar o ver o filmar un atomo!
si quiera se pudo ver un proton un electron, y mucho menos hablar de quarks o particulas subatomicas.
pero quiero decir... algun dia se podrá, estoy seguro de ello...
pero de ahi a enviar información para generar un cuerpo en otro planeta, o incluso dentro del mismo, me parece un poco inalcanzable...
creo que primero el planeta tierra se destruira producto de las politicas capitalistas interesadas  e imperialistas sobre todo de los estados unidos, que pretenden quedarse con todo el planeta tierra conquistando con susu wall-marts, mcdonalds, musica, cine etc, y si asi no pueden (como pasa en medio oriente), hacen la guerra en seguida no más...

no vamos a vivir para gozar de los avances de la ciencia...


----------



## cartecno

Hola:
       duda: tecnicamente el hecho de poder realizar la teletranspotacion nos daria pie a otro concepto el de hacer copias exactas de los objetos teletransportados?? de ser asi la dificultad estaria en el reordenamiento de esos atomos??? de lo cual surge una paradoja: si el ser un ser vivo teletransportado requiere una descomposicion de la materia en atomos o moleculas esto produciria la muerte inmediata del ser vivo y por lo cual al reordenar su  estructura lo q obtendriamos seria una copia, es decir si yo fuese teletransportado yo moriria en el proceso y lo q se obtendria seria una copia de mi??


----------



## arrivaellobo

exacto cartecno, eso es lo que pienso yo. Que si se descompone el cuerpo mueres,y  al recomponerte (aparte de que dudo que esa recomposición tenga vida) ya no serías tu mismo, si no un clon o algo parecido.


----------



## fernandob

en realidad es muy interesante , aunque no funcione bien , imagino un modulo transmisor en la tierra y uno receptor en el espacio, cerca de el sol (no tan cerca como para que se queme) .
un modulo con balcon o patio abierto.

primero vamos metiendo y mandando a los desechos mucleares que tengamos.
luego a quienes los generaron.
y antes de que se aviven a los politicos:
bush, el de venezuela, , el de colombia, de argentina a TODOS, aunque alguno diga que "yo no fui" , un sopapo y adentro, a todos, y nada de comenzar por la A , se empieza con la K, luego la M y se sigue por donde se quiera.

en el receptor una camara para ir viendo como salen y ajustar el preset de "rearme" .
y la puerta de salida, eso si: abierta y en el patio , nada de adentro.

estoy seguro que seria un proyecto que mejoraria al mundo, no se si funcione, pero lo mejoraria.

luego al final lo propulsamos hacia el sol y que se destruya, los que quedemos aca viviremos muy tranquilos , ya que, necesitar teletransportacion , no necesitamos aun, podremos llegar a ella tranquilos , en paz dentro de 100 o 1000 años.

lo que si es un problema y tenemos que solucionar es LLEGAR a seguir  1000 años mas.


----------



## jesus_lomor

Bueno.. hace tiempo leía alguna teoriza... 
Imaginemos al espacio como una hoja de papel (la hoja de papel es 3D), existe la teoría de que en ciertos momentos el espacio (la hoja de papel) sufre doblamientos, es decir junta una esquina con otra distinta, y una partícula pasa de la primer esquina a la segunda lo que ocasiona la "tele transportación"... se supone que esto es lo que pasa con los agujeros de gusano... si fuéramos capaces de reproducir este fenómeno ya podríamos ir de vacaciones a la luna si tuvieras un presupuesto muy ajustado! jeje...


----------



## fernandob

olvidamso el pequeño detalle de :

E = M * C * C


----------



## DOSMETROS

Comenzaron con fotones . . . 

http://www.tendencias21.net/Teletra...e-de-sonido-a-un-metro-de-distancia_a333.html

. . .  a esperar


----------



## djwash

boris guillen dijo:
			
		

> wau!! a esperar !............................zzzZzzZz



Fogonazo teletransporta cosas todos los dias...

Por otro lado, no se con quien te habras cruzado, pero no somos tan serios eh! Fijate en F36 y F29...

Viste, nos acaba de teletransportar, viste que no duele...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Aquí nos transporta como Kilobytes


----------



## Fogonazo

Ojo con lo que arman. . . .

​


----------



## Tacatomon

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ojo con lo que arman. . . .
> 
> ​



Por si acaso, iré a cargar la escopeta...


----------



## Hellmut1956

Hola amigos, quiero compartir con Ustedes este artículo que habla de avances experimentales usando fotones entrelazados para la comunicación de datos instantánea y 100% no interceptables. Parece que también allí hay avances importantes en usar conocimientos científicos para establecer redes de comunicación.

Me imagino que fuera de gobiernos las mafias y terroristas mas que apreciarían utilizar tal tecnología. Servicios de inteligencia se desesperarían por no poder interceptar tales comunicaciones. Pero antes que esto se vuelva disponible a un público amplio pasarán décadas.


----------



## Zet@

Hola a todos! 
 Siempre se hablo y se sueña con poder viajar a la velocidad de la luz, y con ello llegar a donde nadie a llegado, o viajar a través del tiempo. Pero me pregunto, porque solo tratar de alcanzar a luz y no poder usarla como sistema de propulsion? 
 Si la luz es un tipo de energía, porque no usarla para impulsarnos? Digo y pienso, si el magnetismo en dos cuerpos que poseen la misma carga o polaridad se repelen, no se podra hacer lo mismo con la luz? Imaginense el sol, una fuente enorme de ondas electromagnéticas, entre ellas la luz, y que uno montado en un equipo generador de luz como si fuera una gran linterna o un flash de fotografia, presionamos un pulsador y nuestra gran linterna generará un destello de luz que se repelerá con la luz generada por el sol y nos impulsará mas alla del mundo conocido. Creo que imagimo demasiado, ustedes que piensan?, seria posible algo asi? Espero no soñar solo.


----------



## DownBabylon

Zet@ dijo:


> Hola a todos!
> Siempre se hablo y se sueña con poder viajar a la velocidad de la luz, y con ello llegar a donde nadie a llegado, o viajar a través del tiempo. Pero me pregunto, porque solo tratar de alcanzar a luz y no poder usarla como sistema de propulsion?
> Si la luz es un tipo de energía, porque no usarla para impulsarnos? Digo y pienso, si el magnetismo en dos cuerpos que poseen la misma carga o polaridad se repelen, no se podra hacer lo mismo con la luz? Imaginense el sol, una fuente enorme de ondas electromagnéticas, entre ellas la luz, y que uno montado en un equipo generador de luz como si fuera una gran linterna o un flash de fotografia, presionamos un pulsador y nuestra gran linterna generará un destello de luz que se repelerá con la luz generada por el sol y nos impulsará mas alla del mundo conocido. Creo que imagimo demasiado, ustedes que piensan?, seria posible algo asi? Espero no soñar solo.


Pues de echo ya esta teorizado, utilizar haces de luz para propulsar, pero supongo se topan con el problema de que la luz al ser mas ligera se necesitaria mucha potencia para empujar materia, y por ende tal vez exista mucho sobrecalentamiento y desgaste, bueno, es una suposicion.


----------



## Fogonazo

*Vela solar*

*Propulsión iónica*


----------



## Zet@

Lo que publico Fogonazo esta muy interesante, pero pareceria que por algun motivo su desarrollo sigue lento. Aunque tal vez ya este en uso, pero para nosotros los simples mortales no lo veremos en accion hasta que los poderosos no le hayan sacado todo el jugo posible. Y yo sigo soñando...


----------



## Hellmut1956

Hay diseños para usar la radiación del sol y es usando velas que bajo la presión del la radiación sobre la vela propulsan un vehículo espacial. Pero la aceleración es poca, pero continua y cuando mas nos alejamos de la fuente, el sol, menos es la presión!


----------

